# Good series



## Alain De Vos (May 14, 2020)

Three series I personally found where super,
-Battlestar Galactica 2004
-Rome 2005
-The expanse 2015
Feel free the add.


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2020)

As I kid Battlestar Galactica was my favorite. Didn't like the reboot. It had it's moments but I just couldn't get in to it. 

A few classics:
- The Young ones
- Bottom (big Rik Mayall and Adrian Edmondson fan; we lost a comedy genius when Mayall passed away)
- Blackadder (if you've never seen it, you're missing out, seriously, go watch it)

Old Sci-fi series I like:
- Red Dwarf (I actually watched  a few episodes last night)
- Andromeda 
- Firefly
- Farscape
- Hitchhikers guide to the Galaxy
- Buck Rodgers  (Col. Wilma Deering had a lot to do with it, I was hitting puberty at that time)


----------



## VladiBG (May 15, 2020)

The IT Crowd


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2020)

Oh, how can I forget to mention Doctor Who? My first was Tom Baker (4th Doctor). I really enjoyed David Tennant (10th). I also liked the 2005 reboot. Still haven't been able to watch the new Doctor (Jodie Whittaker), I hear it's quite good.


----------



## fernandel (May 15, 2020)

Only Fools and Horses
The Black Adder
'Allo' Allo!
Poirot with David Suchet
Balthazar
...
Qi


----------



## mark_j (May 15, 2020)

Not necessarily in any order:

Hogan's heroes
Frasier
Counterpart
Man in the High Castle
Lost in Space - reboot 2018.
Star Trek Discovery - production quality is movie-like.
Red Dwarf
Seinfeld
Happy Days - when I was a kid. It and MASH seemed to be on constant repeat rotation.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 15, 2020)

Sorry to be the old grumpy man here but this is like asking "What's your favorite color or flavor of ice cream?". I guarantee it will devolve into someone commenting about how they don't like something and this will spin off into that.

So I'll start. I can't stand Doctor Who. I think it's one of the worst shows ever produced for TV. Why it was ever produced, I haven't a clue.

But to stay on topic, I love Mr. Robot.


----------



## fernandel (May 15, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Oh, how can I forget to mention Doctor Who? My first was Tom Baker (4th Doctor). I really enjoyed David Tennant (10th). I also liked the 2005 reboot. Still haven't been able to watch the new Doctor (Jodie Whittaker), I hear it's quite good.


I didn't miss no one...


----------



## mark_j (May 15, 2020)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Sorry to be the old grumpy man here but this is like asking "What's your favorite color or flavor of ice cream?". I guarantee it will devolve into someone commenting about how they don't like something and this will spin off into that.
> 
> So I'll start. I can't stand Doctor Who. I think it's one of the worst shows ever produced for TV. Why it was ever produced, I haven't a clue.
> 
> But to stay on topic, I love Mr. Robot.



Jeez the room must light up when you enter the party...


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2020)

drhowarddrfine said:


> orry to be the old grumpy man here but this is like asking "What's your favorite color or flavor of ice cream?". I guarantee it will devolve into someone commenting about how they don't like something and this will spin off into that.


The music thread seems to be doing just fine. Not everybody likes everything.



drhowarddrfine said:


> I can't stand Doctor Who. I think it's one of the worst shows ever produced for TV. Why it was ever produced, I haven't a clue.


Is Blake's 7 more your cup of tea?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 15, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Is Blake's 7 more your cup of tea?


Never heard of it.


----------



## mark_j (May 15, 2020)

Oh, forgot the absolute peak of TV: The X Files!!!

Streaming services are great for old stuff. That's why we're rediscovering Hogans Heroes; that and coronavirus...

Blake's 7 I've heard of but never seen.
I also remember, vaguely, that one about the moonbase and moon that leaves our orbit?


----------



## Birdy (May 15, 2020)

Flowery Twats.
Or was it Farty Towels?
Oh no, it was Fawlty Towers.

Others: Dad's Army, Yes Prime Minister.


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2020)

mark_j said:


> Blake's 7 I've heard of but never seen.
> I also remember, vaguely, that one about the moonbase and moon that leaves our orbit?


I actually can't remember much from it. Mind you I was 7 or 8 when this was first aired. I just remember the dystopian setting and the odd looking spaceship. It was aimed at adults so it dealt with a lot stuff  that went way over my head at the time. The series hasn't been repeated much afterwards, at least not that I can remember. 



Birdy said:


> Flowery Twats.
> Or was it Farty Towels?
> Oh no, it was Fawlty Towers.


"Whatever you do, don't mention the war!" Comedy gold right there. 



Birdy said:


> Yes Prime Minister.


Ever watched The new Statesman?


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 15, 2020)

Space 1999,


			https://m.media-amazon.com/images/M/MV5BNzJhZWUxMGMtM2Q1OC00NzZhLTgyN2YtMmRjNTQzMjY1NmU1XkEyXkFqcGdeQXVyMDc0MTUzOQ@@._V1_SY1000_CR0,0,1333,1000_AL_.jpg


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 15, 2020)

Blake 7,




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlDJ-31oCz8_


----------



## ehanneken (May 15, 2020)

I've seen all of _Blake's 7_. My recollections are

I liked it a lot (but I was much younger when I saw it).
The special effects were even cheaper than _Doctor Who_'s.
The end of the last episode was not something I expected. (I won't spoil it.)
Some other shows I remember and like:

_Star Trek_ (the original series)
_The Prisoner_
_The Fugitive_. The idea was fresher when it was made, and David Janssen and Barry Morse were perfect. The series finale was kind of meh, but at least it had a finale.
_Columbo_
_Crossing Jordan_ (especially season 1)
[EDIT: Almost forgot] _Mission: Impossible_


----------



## ehanneken (May 15, 2020)

Alain De Vos said:


> Space 1999



I like that show a little. It's not so much science fiction as it's a fantasy that's set in space. Too bad it didn't have a proper ending.


----------



## fernandel (May 15, 2020)

SirDice Did you watch You Rang, M'Lord? I love them .


----------



## Menelkir (May 15, 2020)

My list in no particular order:

The Wire
Battlestar Galactica (all three are neat)
Knight Rider
Babylon 5
Star Trek (Original and Next Generation)
Falling Skies
The A Team
Doctor Who
Dallas
Airwolf
Magnum
MASH
Miami Vice


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 16, 2020)

The ChiPs.


----------



## gpw928 (May 16, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Is Blake's 7 more your cup of tea?


My virtualisation server is called _orac_...


----------



## mark_j (May 16, 2020)

Alain De Vos said:


> Space 1999,
> 
> 
> https://m.media-amazon.com/images/M/MV5BNzJhZWUxMGMtM2Q1OC00NzZhLTgyN2YtMmRjNTQzMjY1NmU1XkEyXkFqcGdeQXVyMDc0MTUzOQ@@._V1_SY1000_CR0,0,1333,1000_AL_.jpg


Yes, that's it. Imagine if they had CGI back in those days.


----------



## mark_j (May 16, 2020)

What is interesting is comparing episode counts per season. Older series had many more episodes per season. Nowadays, somewhere between 6 and 12, is a common number for a non-cartoon series and they all are 'dropped' in one day.


----------



## wolffnx (May 16, 2020)

In cronological order:
-the smurfs(yes) in my childhood 
-sledge hamer
-the simpsons
-comic spanish series of my
country(peor es nada,el palacio de la risa)
-dark angel
-family guy
-south park
-ncis

for now remember that......

Nice post btw, it would we nice another regardin movies

ps: from my childhood:
-thundercats
-he-man and the masters of the universe


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 16, 2020)

mark_j said:


> Imagine if they had CGI back in those days.


You mean CG not Computer Graphics Interface. And we did. I was there at Silicon Graphics as our computers were used for the first Jurassic Park movie.


----------



## bookwormep (May 16, 2020)

Monty Python's Flying Circus
Rumpole of the Bailey
Mystery Science Theatre 3000
Perry Mason

EDIT: CSI
Survivor (especially mrs. bookwormep - she has seen the 40 seasons)


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (May 16, 2020)

Star Trek original series
The Big Bang Theory 
Gold Rush
As a kid: Gilligans Island, Patridge Family and Brady Bunch

Thats the only real television I watch. Everything else I stream.


----------



## mark_j (May 17, 2020)

drhowarddrfine said:


> You mean CG not Computer Graphics Interface. And we did. I was there at Silicon Graphics as our computers were used for the first Jurassic Park movie.


No I mean what I said.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 17, 2020)

mark_j So you meant to say, "Imagine if they had Computer Graphics Interface back in those days?" instead of "Imagine if they had Computer Graphics back in those days?". (Ignoring the possibility of Common Gateway Interface for servers.)


----------



## getopt (May 17, 2020)

I Dream of Jeannie
ALF
Columbo
Breaking Bad


----------



## mark_j (May 18, 2020)

drhowarddrfine said:


> mark_j So you meant to say, "Imagine if they had Computer Graphics Interface back in those days?" instead of "Imagine if they had Computer Graphics back in those days?". (Ignoring the possibility of Common Gateway Interface for servers.)


No I meant what I said.
Ok because it seems hard for you to get past this:
Computer-Generated Imagery . You can read more about it here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer-generated_imagery

And, why would I be referencing a web interface when talking about a TV show from the '70s. Let's not be obtuse, hey? 

That's it for me, I don't have anything else to contribute.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 18, 2020)

mark_j I worked for Silicon Graphics and Pixar (John Lasseter hired me). I worked with Winnie the Pooh and Transformers people. I've worked in television and on the web with digital artists. So in the computer graphics arena for about 30 years and this is the first time I have ever seen CGI standing for  "computer-generated imagery".

Kids these days.


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2020)

drhowarddrfine said:


> You mean CG not Computer Graphics Interface.


They appear to be used interchangeably back then. Here's an interview  discussing the CG/CGI in Babylon 5 (which was made on Amigas) dating back to 1994.





__





						The making of Babylon 5
					

The making of Babylon 5 (television science fiction series; includes related article) (Multimedia PC). From Compute! Issue 166 / July 1994



					www.atarimagazines.com


----------



## scottro (May 18, 2020)

These days, I like anime.  My wife and I are not getting too close right now--I had covid, was hospitalized (but I was fortunate, it wasn't horrible, didn't need a ventilator) so she's trying to avoid catching it) but one of things is watching Detective Conan (Case Closed in English I think).  
There's too many to list, at one point I watched far too much TV, 

So, 
Detective Conan
Hajime no Ippo 
Gintama
Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Taxi

Sigh out of that list, only Detective Conan is still playing.


----------



## judusfloratos (May 18, 2020)

Firefly (Number one on my list!)
Chuck
Star Trek: Deep Space Nine
Torchwood
Super Dimension Fortress Macross


----------

